# My Thoughts on the Toy Day Event (SPOLIER WARNING)



## iamjohnporter67 (Dec 23, 2020)

Before anyone asks how I got it, it was unlocked in Sydney, Australia so I was able to play the event in that region. So I am going to give my thoughts on the Toy Day Event. This Spoilers so if you don't want to read this then click away from the thread:

Okay so I completed the event in 30 minutes and I am just going to say this I am VERY disappointed with this event. Just as I feared they made it way too simple and too easy. So I dressed up as Santa, Spoke to Jingle he tells me to craft 3 Wrapping Papers for him and gives me the DIY for Festive Wrapper Paper. So I crafted it, gave it to him, and then he gives me the magic bag with all the Toy Day gifts inside. The game didn't let me look inside like in New Leaf so that was already a bad sign. I spoke to my villagers and just like I feared they are like "Oh you're working for Santa thats cool!" it doesn't matter if you're wearing the Santa Suit the villagers act like they know who you are already. I gave them all and the thing I noticed when giving the gifts to Marina, Judy, and Raymond. They gave me gifts in return I guess if you have a high friendship with them they will give you gifts too because none of my other villagers gave me anything in return. So after that I delivered all the presents, I talked to Jingle, takes the gift bag off of me, and then gives me the Toy Day Sleigh and the DIY for the Gift Pile. I checked what gifts Raymond, Judy, and Marina gave ma and guess what its the same toys that we've already bought in the shop. I got the RC Helicopter, Kid's Tent, and a Dollhouse. I mean what?! This event really felt underwhelming. If you ask if you can do it with multiple users you can but it plays out the same way so I guess if you want to get multiple Toy Day Sleighs then that will be good. Overall this event was lackluster, really was hoping that it didn't be this short but it is what it is. I'm giving this a 6/10


----------



## Sara? (Dec 23, 2020)

I am sad with what you have to share but with bits here and there from what people have told through the forum i had expected so much sadly. I guess they simplified it so much because its time lock and people cant really TT back or worth to it, thats my only guess. I do wish that we will  get more engaging and complex events in future updates


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 23, 2020)

tbh i don't really know what i was expecting, i knew the event was gonna be simple but i was still hoping it would be good i guess

i'm gonna do the event on my main character to get the diy and hopefully i can do the event again on my second character and keep the bag because it was one of my favourite things in NL ☆


----------



## Snek (Dec 23, 2020)

This angers me to no end. So what you saying is that all the toys that we gathered up and wrapped up in preparation for this event is all for nought? I seriously thought it would be like NL. It would make sense right? A villager asks for a specific toy and you give it to them. Simple. I can't give them a pass for this one. Like you said, this is too lacklustre, especially for Toy Day/Christmas.


----------



## meo (Dec 23, 2020)

Yea, I saw a video showing that much and was disappointed. I was hoping there was maybe more going to be fleshed out but I guess not this late. 
That's one of the reasons I feel like they should have at a minimum kept the idea of finding out hints for what presents they want during December. It just feels too short.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 23, 2020)

after they simplified both halloween (no certain masks scaring certain villagers, no proper chasing, one set instead of two) and harvest festival (removal of ingredients like butter, sugar etc.), i can't say i'm particularly surprised. still disappointing nonetheless. i'm holding out hope that we can keep the magic bag, but i won't be shocked if they removed that little harmless feature too.


----------



## Sara? (Dec 23, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> after they simplified both halloween (no certain masks scaring certain villagers, no proper chasing, one set instead of two) and harvest festival (removal of ingredients like butter, sugar etc.), i can't say i'm particularly surprised. still disappointing nonetheless. i'm holding out hope that we can keep the magic bag, but i won't be shocked if they removed that little harmless feature too.



As far as I am aware they have removed that feature too so we won't be keeping the magic bag, make sure to make tons of pics while you have it


----------



## tajikey (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm sorry your experience was lackluster, but I'm thankful it's not a total time suck. Granted, I'm really only in it for the two recipes and Jingle photo, but I wasn't looking forward to sinking a ton of time into getting them, so am thrilled it's not as thoughtful as years prior.


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 23, 2020)

I suspected as much because there was another spoiler post with the toy day event guide. The one thing that really made me upset is that the toys we spend so much effort to gather truly seem like play no importance in the event. Maybe Nintendo never intended this to be, but everyone thought those would be somewhat related to the toy day tasks... and it made sense, considering how toy day worked in new leaf, where we had to take clues from villagers on what they wanted. And I guess we all thought it’s gonna be like that but with the extra layer of complexity that we also would have to prepare the gifts in advance rather have jingle handing them to us. Had toy day worked like that, it’d be a much more sophisticated event. The current version that you experienced and described sounds overly simplified. I mean, I get it that that not everyone would want to spend a good chunk of their day on Christmas playing animal crossing, but they could’ve seriously executed it better...


----------



## Manah (Dec 23, 2020)

To be fair, there was no indication in the game that the toys have anything to do with Toy Day, it was an assumption based on how the event worked in another game.

That said, NH has significantly dumbed down a lot of things, and while I'm glad the events aren't overly complicated (some things in NL were a little too much if you wanted to collect everything) it really feels like they didn't put any effort into some of them, and it contributes to NH feeling overall more soulless to me.


----------



## Raz (Dec 23, 2020)

@iamjohnporter67 dont forget to check/interact with the toy day stockings (that you hopefully have hanged in your house) tomorrow as there's still one more thing as a reward for completing the toy day event. You can ONLY get this item from the stockings tomorrow, so don't forget.


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Dec 23, 2020)

Raz said:


> @iamjohnporter67 dont forget to check/interact with the toy day stockings (that you hopefully have hanged in your house) tomorrow as there's still one more thing as a reward for completing the toy day event. You can ONLY get this item from the stockings tomorrow, so don't forget.


I time traveled and I checked the stockings and yeah I got Jingle's Photo. I mean could've been in my mailbox but I guess they had to make it secretive.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 23, 2020)

Well I just finished and the villagers gave me color variants of the toys, and not my island's default toy colors!


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 23, 2020)

ok so i just did toy day because i'm super impatient and i'm honestly giving it a big thumbs down 

only 3/10 villagers gave me gifts, like i don't actually need any toy items because my sister has them all but it still would have been nice to get something 
and it was too quick, the only upside was the diys 

also i'm not a fan of christmas but it did sort of get me in the holiday spirit for the first time in 6 years so i guess that's good too


----------



## John Wick (Dec 23, 2020)

Jam86 said:


> ok so i just did toy day because i'm super impatient and i'm honestly giving it a big thumbs down
> 
> only 3/10 villagers gave me gifts, like i don't actually need any toy items because my sister has them all but it still would have been nice to get something
> and it was too quick, the only upside was the diys
> ...


Yes, you will get a couple of random gifts during the Jingle delivery, but after that, I wrapped up ten lots of two peaches and did the extra gift exchange (wrap with any wrapping paper), and got sixteen color variants of the toys.


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Yes, you will get a couple of random gifts during the Jingle delivery, but after that, I wrapped up ten lots of two peaches and did the extra gift exchange (wrap with any wrapping paper), and got sixteen color variants of the toys.


extra gifts?? i didn't know there was more, i just set the timezone back lol


----------



## Silkfawn (Dec 23, 2020)

Welp, I was disappointed in this event weeks ago, ever since I watched the whole event on YT by some hacker.

I did switch my timezone to Auckland so I got to play earlier than others, and yeah, I think I finished the whole thing in 10-15 minutes.

The most time consuming part is finding the villagers to give them the gifts.

EDIT: I also could careless for the toy gifts, I have every single one catalogued.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 23, 2020)

Aw, I wanted to make the gift pile but you need red wrapping paper.

You can't order it, so it might take weeks.

You would think they'd make that available, as well as the cardboard boxes it requires, so you could make it for Christmas.


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Aw, I wanted to make the gift pile but you need red wrapping paper.
> 
> You can't order it, so it might take weeks.
> 
> You would think they'd make that available, as well as the cardboard boxes it requires, so you could make it for Christmas.


do u want some red wrapping paper? i got loads


----------



## John Wick (Dec 23, 2020)

Jam86 said:


> do u want some red wrapping paper? i got loads


Thank you so much, but that's ok, I can TT or just wait. ^_^


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Dec 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Aw, I wanted to make the gift pile but you need red wrapping paper.
> 
> You can't order it, so it might take weeks.
> 
> You would think they'd make that available, as well as the cardboard boxes it requires, so you could make it for Christmas.


I mean who would've thought "wrapping paper" would be used as a material for crafting?! I feel bad for the people who don't have red wrapping paper and when Toy Day comes they have to hope RNG doesn't screw them over if the red wrapping paper isn't at the shop.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 23, 2020)

iamjohnporter67 said:


> I mean who would've thought "wrapping paper" would be used as a material for crafting?! I feel bad for the people who don't have red wrapping paper and when Toy Day comes they have to hope RNG doesn't screw them over if the red wrapping paper isn't at the shop.


It also takes a cardboard box and wooden block toy.
Some folks may not have those.


----------



## Serabee (Dec 23, 2020)

TBH, based on everything that's come out... this is exactly what I was expecting. So I'm still looking forward to it, and I won't be disappointed because, again- what I expected! Would I like a little more? Sure. But I'll still enjoy what we got!

I'm not sure why anyone was buying and wrapping toys thinking that would be part of it? That's... never been a part of it. In ACNL you had to figure out which gifts each villager wanted, which was kind of fun, but also a PAIN if you didn't get talk to them enough to get enough clues. I can't tell you how many times I had to reset in my last game to make sure everyone got the right stupid present  I'm really glad it's not so frustrating.

Now my only concern is having wrapping paper... I didn't realize we needed wrapping paper, I thought we used ornaments for crafting the wrapping paper for some reason  If you don't get it in the shop on that day then that'll be ridiculous- who hoards wrapping paper?


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 23, 2020)

so i did the event and im a bit disappointed in it tbh. Like it was fun, everyones in hats was cute (except label, why was she hatless, im sad), and the music was real sweet but it just felt underwhelming. it took me like 5 minutes to give out all of jingles gifts and then another 10 for my own. i did like exchanging gifts between myself and the villagers, it hgouht that was sweet, but i honestly didn't want anymore of the toys, cos the only one im using is the dog. i'm also disappointed with the jingle rewards, so now i have to be on the watch for red wrapping paper, but hey, u can sit sideways in the sleigh, and now i have his picture to pray on next bunny day.
Overall 5/10 - cute but basic

an additional thought: im a bit annoyed about the fact all the cute festive diys are stuck in balloons and stuff, i really wanted a tree for my living room. legit the only christmas decoration i want, which i cant even get cos balloons don't even spawn. Ive been getting more annoyed lately at the fact that all the cute furniture is "roped off" in a sense by a mechanic that i can't access because they are trapped in balloons. like, could they not just sell us christmas diys at nooks, i would buy them and not even be mad about it. 

idk, but like, i would say out of all the christmas events ive done this is one of the worst ones, i think my fave will always be lets go to the city where you would trick jingle to get gifts out of him, like that one was basic but really fun.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 23, 2020)

Serabee said:


> TBH, based on everything that's come out... this is exactly what I was expecting. So I'm still looking forward to it, and I won't be disappointed because, again- what I expected! Would I like a little more? Sure. But I'll still enjoy what we got!
> 
> I'm not sure why anyone was buying and wrapping toys thinking that would be part of it? That's... never been a part of it. In ACNL you had to figure out which gifts each villager wanted, which was kind of fun, but also a PAIN if you didn't get talk to them enough to get enough clues. I can't tell you how many times I had to reset in my last game to make sure everyone got the right stupid present  I'm really glad it's not so frustrating.
> 
> Now my only concern is having wrapping paper... I didn't realize we needed wrapping paper, I thought we used ornaments for crafting the wrapping paper for some reason  If you don't get it in the shop on that day then that'll be ridiculous- who hoards wrapping paper?


Jingle gets you to craft wrapping paper as part of his thing.

The after event villager gift exchange can be any wrapping paper.

I just wrapped fruit and they gave me variants of the toys. 



Silkfawn said:


> EDIT: I also could careless for the toy gifts, I have every single one catalogued.


Obviously it's useful for those of us who haven't catalogued or traded for them all.


----------



## Serabee (Dec 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Jingle gets you to craft wrapping paper as part of his thing.
> 
> The after event villager gift exchange can be any wrapping paper.
> 
> ...



OOH! That's good to know. Scanning some of the other posts had me confused and nervous 

And even though I already catalogued all the toys, I'm still planning on keeping/displaying what neighbor's give me ☺ It's the thought that counts, right? They'll have some sentimental value!


----------



## Kuroh (Dec 23, 2020)

Nintendo acted like this event would be the BEST one of the year, even putting it behind a timetravelling wall to "avoid spoilers"...

It was lame... what was supposed to be the big surprise that was so hyped up, Nintendo?


----------



## Junalt (Dec 23, 2020)

Kuroh said:


> Nintendo acted like this event would be the BEST one of the year, even putting it behind a timetravelling wall to "avoid spoilers"...
> 
> It was lame... what was supposed to be the big surprise that was so hyped up, Nintendo?



I get some people might be disappointed in the event but where did Nintendo act like it would be the best one of the year? Easter, Wedding and Turkey Day were all also time locked, the only one that wasn’t was Halloween.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 23, 2020)

I just completed the event and am also disappointed... Toy Day was my favorite holiday in NL. It was so good! I would've been perfectly happy if they'd kept it the same, even. From what I gathered leading up to the event I figured it would end up like this but it still makes me a bit sad...

I've only been home for Christmas once in the past five years but would've gone back this year if it wasn't for Corona. The country I'm in now doesn't do much for Christmas so I was hoping the game would help with feeling like the holiday actually happened but instead I feel like I should've done the event in NL again. :/


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 23, 2020)

Note: Villagers can give you red wrapping paper of you don't trade them a gift
Eg. I didn't know you *had* to give a wrapped gift so Rosie went in the words like "Oh, did you forget to wrap them? Here have some wrapping paper" and gave me red wrapping paper, 3 to be exact. But I used if for wrapping gifts.

After the event I thought : "It was more fun in NL since well, you had to take note what types of things villagers wanted. eg. something blue. 
Also I would like to know what was inside those gifts that Jingle gave to the villagers in ACNH!"


----------



## Rosch (Dec 24, 2020)

Despite the change and disappointment, I still enjoyed the event for what it is. I liked that we can still exchange gifts with them after doing Jingle's errand and that we can personally pick what we want to give them.

What I really liked were the dialogue. It's quite heartwarming, especially after you give them your presents.

Sure, the whole event's a little short and simplified, but I still felt happy.


----------



## ranch (Dec 24, 2020)

it's christmas eve in NZ so I didn't need to TT or anything, I actually totally forgot about toy day until I woke up and turned on my game this morning. I only played GC and WW, so this was my first proper "toy day", and I thought it was really cute! I was super happy to see that the villagers could give me different colour variants of the toy day things - had been hoping for a black tent and I got one today! I know everybody says they 'dumbed down' the events from NL, but I guess since I didn't play NL I've been mostly pretty chill with the way the events have shaken out? I'm just excited to see christmas in the summertime finally hehe


----------



## Jas (Dec 24, 2020)

dang, that sucks to hear! i get why they tried to simplify it, but i was hoping for something more similar to what we saw in New Leaf


----------



## Bohemia (Dec 24, 2020)

I've given three presents to villagers from the white sack that Jingle gave me.  The villager just put the present in their pocket without opening it?  It's a shame they don't open it in front of you like normal.  The rest of my villagers are still asleep.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Dec 24, 2020)

Just finished handing out all of Jingle's presents as well as exchanging gifts with all my islanders. I like the event. Sure, it's really simple. But that's not surprising. Halloween had been simplified. I had expected that Jingle's gift delivery event will, and has been, made easier. 



iamjohnporter67 said:


> I checked what gifts Raymond, Judy, and Marina gave ma and guess what its the same toys that we've already bought in the shop. I got the RC Helicopter, Kid's Tent, and a Dollhouse. I mean what?!



I was really happy with the toys all my residents gave me because, even though I received 3 extra ones while I was delivering Jingle's presents, which means I had 13 gifts in total, the toys were all colour variations of the ones sold in Nook's Cranny! No duplicates. This is such a thoughtful move on the part of Nintendo, for giving those of us who don't trade online, the opportunity to receive different colour variations of the toys.  ❤ 

Have a safe and memorable Christmas, everyone, and a New Year filled with many happy surprises!


----------



## Monokuma73 (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm not really surprised, because those recent updates were more and more shallow, simply comparing to New Leaf version of same events. I could understand some circumstances, if Animal Crossing would be a new game, from a team with no previous experience.
But now, as Animal Crossing is being made nearly 20 years, we may expect some more.
Nintendo has proven AGAIN, new Animal Crossing is a good tool for making money (for them) with minimal effort.
Shame on you Nintendo!


----------



## Zadakine (Dec 24, 2020)

John Wick said:


> It also takes a cardboard box and wooden block toy.
> Some folks may not have those.


Cardboard boxes are often in the recycle bin!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020

I think Nintendo has must thought about this wisely! Maybe they don’t want to create a 1/2 hour event (altho 30 mins is really short).
And maybe they want to give every AC player the option to play this event?
For example, when I was around 10/11 years old I played Wild World for ages and got the time for it! Now I have a job, a gf, a house and don’t have the same time left to play New Horizons as I had with Wild World. Sa maybe the event is too short but it gives every AC player the time to get the special items, especially on Christmas Eve!


----------



## Monokuma73 (Dec 24, 2020)

Zadakine said:


> I think Nintendo has must thought about this wisely! Maybe they don’t want to create a 1/2 hour even (altho 30 mins is really short).
> And maybe they want to give every AC player the option to play this event?
> For example, when I was around 10/11 years old I played Wild World for ages and got the time for it! Now I have a job, a gf, a house and don’t have the same time left to play New Horizons as I had with Wild World. Sa maybe the event is too short but it gives every AC player the time to get the special items, especially on Christmas Eve!



I saw similar justification before. So, maybe... if players are adult, everything in every game for people 18+ should be reduced to minimum? Maybe starting new game in AC we should give our age and answer if we are working or maybe we just kids / students? 
For adult players island should be shrunk to 10% of its size, with one building, two or three trees, one villager... is this a solution for lack of time?


----------



## Zadakine (Dec 24, 2020)

Monokuma73 said:


> I saw similar justification before. So, maybe... if players are adult, everything in every game for people 18+ should be reduced to minimum? Maybe starting new game in AC we should give our age and answer if we are working or maybe we just kids / students?
> For adult players island should be shrunk to 10% of its size, with one building, two or three trees, one villager... is this a solution for lack of time?



Good point! I think AC is a special game since it’s running on real time, so it’s hard to find the perfect balance...


----------



## Monokuma73 (Dec 24, 2020)

Zadakine said:


> Good point! I think AC is a special game since it’s running on real time, so it’s hard to find the perfect balance...



It was just a pure sarcasm  (in my previous post)


----------



## Zadakine (Dec 24, 2020)

Monokuma73 said:


> It was just a pure sarcasm  (in my previous post)



I understood! But It let me think about the topic haha!


----------



## MeganPenguin (Dec 24, 2020)

I am kinda disappointed too. Toy day was my favourite holiday in New Leaf. I would smoke sure to go on throughout December and make sure I knew what all my Villagers wanted. Hopefully Nintendo listen to the reviews on it this year and improve it for next year. Here's hoping! 
Also, it kinda sucks that you need red wrapping paper to make the gift pile. I don't have any and all they are selling is blue and green currently:/


----------



## porkpie28 (Dec 24, 2020)

I was hoping for more from the event like in new leaf


----------



## Monokuma73 (Dec 24, 2020)

MeganPenguin said:


> I am kinda disappointed too. Toy day was my favourite holiday in New Leaf. I would smoke sure to go on throughout December and make sure I knew what all my Villagers wanted. Hopefully Nintendo listen to the reviews on it this year and improve it for next year. Here's hoping!
> Also, it kinda sucks that you need red wrapping paper to make the gift pile. I don't have any and all they are selling is blue and green currently:/



There's a solution:


Spoiler: SPOILER



Talk to villager once you get recipe for gift pile, you will get 3 red wrapping papers. If you will need cardboard boxes, you may "order" them and wait until next day to be delivered or ask someone to buy it for you and will be delivered straight away.


----------



## Zadakine (Dec 24, 2020)

Monokuma73 said:


> There's a solution:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILER
> ...



Another tip to get cardboard boxes... they’re often found in the recycle bin in your resident services building


----------



## Splinter (Dec 24, 2020)

I just finished it, I'm glad it was short.


----------



## Sara? (Dec 24, 2020)

I just finished, although i enjoyed it cause its Toy day ofc, it was a complete disappointment that lasted for 5 minutes the villagers that were not in the plaza were all in their homes so it was a quick "hi" and "bye"


Since they did time block it i honestly understand that they wanted to simplified it, but they could have done things differently, for instance jingle could have come before like a couple of days before and we could have worked side by side to prepare everything and maybe we could have had like a small movie cut scene the day of christmas in front of a xmas tree everyone together and and and thousand of different plausible possibilities hahaha. I just really dislike that they simplified it like WAAAY too much,  i feel like it should have been more balanced


----------



## Zadakine (Dec 24, 2020)

Just finished, done in 10 mins since al my villagers are living in a street haha


----------



## Radio (Dec 24, 2020)

I think I'm in the minority, but I love that these holiday events are short and sweet. I don't have time to sit and play this game for hours in a day and it really makes me feel like I'm not sitting here missing out because I don't have a chunk of my time to dedicate to it vs. spending time doing other things I want/need to do. I'd rather it be just this than making me deliver the presents to villagers in a specific order, resulting in me running around my island to each of them. That's just wasted time. Sure, the event is longer then, but the extra time is just travel that I have to spend annoyed as I track everyone down. I'd rather just get it over with quickly so I can put it down and then go do other things in Christmas Eve. No pressure to choose between social activities vs. spending time on Animal Crossing.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 24, 2020)

Thanks to this thread I realized that you could do gift exchanges with the villagers, so I did that for more color variations. That made me a bit happier with the event but I still wish that it was more involved


----------



## Insulaire (Dec 24, 2020)

Heads up: you get new additional dialog with every villager type if you’re wearing your Santa outfit


----------



## Insulaire (Dec 24, 2020)

Uh, I didn’t get the Gift Pile DIY? Just the sleigh? Did I miss a step?


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Dec 24, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Uh, I didn’t get the Gift Pile DIY? Just the sleigh? Did I miss a step?


You need to deliver all the gifts from the Magic Bag to every villager and then talk to Jingle when you are done and he gives you the Gift Pile DIY and the Toy Day Sleigh.


----------



## Sara? (Dec 24, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Uh, I didn’t get the Gift Pile DIY? Just the sleigh? Did I miss a step?



after gifting everyone a present from the mistery bag, u have to talk to jingles one more time. Once you talk to him he will takr the bag aways and give u those two things you are looking for


----------



## Insulaire (Dec 24, 2020)

iamjohnporter67 said:


> You need to deliver all the gifts from the Magic Bag to every villager and then talk to Jingle when you are done and he gives you the Gift Pile DIY and the Toy Day Sleigh.


I did. He gave me the sleigh but no DIY


----------



## Sara? (Dec 24, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I did. He gave me the sleigh but no DIY



thats strange, cehck your DIY booklet in case you might have learned it and forgot about it, just in case


----------



## Insulaire (Dec 24, 2020)

Sara? said:


> thats strange, cehck your DIY booklet in case you might have learned it and forgot about it, just in case


Like most “glitches,” it’s actually just user error: it was in my inventory! Whoops! But yay, I was worried I missed it


----------



## maria110 (Dec 24, 2020)

iamjohnporter67 said:


> I mean who would've thought "wrapping paper" would be used as a material for crafting?! I feel bad for the people who don't have red wrapping paper and when Toy Day comes they have to hope RNG doesn't screw them over if the red wrapping paper isn't at the shop.



I thought the red wrapping paper was going to be a customization of the wrapping paper recipe from Jingle, so I don't have any.  I went to the shop and they have white and gold.  Bummer since I don't have any red wrapping paper.   No gift pile for me.  I can go check my other island but still, it's annoying.

I was able to get a cardboard box from the recycle bin.


----------



## Insulaire (Dec 24, 2020)

Didn’t someone say you can obtain red wrapping paper from a villager by trying to gift them an unwrapped item? Can’t test it because it won’t let me choose a non-wrapped gift from my inventory


----------



## Rairu (Dec 24, 2020)

I don't like how we get items we want to display with so little time to be time relevant when we display them and then they require ingrediants we may or may not have to craft items you want now. 

I also read people saying villagers give you red wrapping paper, but I've even gone back and talked to them all again and got nothing. So now I can't craft the gift pile without trading. 

Overall this game is awesome, but it would have been even better if Nintendo had kept the little difficulty in areas like in NL vs turning into more of a smartphone app.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 24, 2020)

Personally, I appreciate that the event was short and sweet. ^_^

I think the one thing that got overlooked was that Nook's Cranny isn't guaranteed to sell the red wrapping paper and cardboard boxes on the day of the event.


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 24, 2020)

Now i just need red Rapping Paper and i hope it in my shop tomorew


----------



## Hsn97 (Dec 24, 2020)

I just finished the Toy Day event. Not gonna lie it was pretty underwhelming for me and another example as to why NH is a pretty rubbish game. At this point I’m not even sure why I keep playing and hoping it’ll get better....

Anyway, the entire event took me about 15mins to do. It was pretty similar to the NL version only simpler because you didn’t have to figure out which presents went to who. You just talked to your villagers with a sack in your hand.

I’m also pretty peeved at the rewards. I honestly liked the sleigh, it was the best part of the entire event. But the pile of gifts DIY is pointless. It’s an item that’s used to decorate during the festive season - which is now nearly over. Yet it requires ingredients that I’d imagine most players don’t have on hand unless the RNG was kind to them. I mean sodding red wrapping paper?! That could take ages to pop up in Nooks.

So now not only do I not have a Christmas tree for Christmas, I also don’t have a pile of gifts. Compare this to NL where I had an entire room decked out in Christmas furniture and a Christmas tree in every room of my fully upgraded house. In my entire house in NH I have just 3 Christmas decorations.

and people wonder why I say this game is garbage.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm a _little_ bit bummed about what we got.

I wish I had saved the event for tonight, with how short it is, but that was a me problem getting too excited and jumping right in haha. I guess I figured that since we were able to start the event early it would be a longer one, like how Turkey Day was sort of a scavenger hunt so it took a little longer to finish? I guess I was expecting them to force the event to take place later, like with Halloween, if it was going to be so short. Although having it be available all day is easier/more flexible for people who have proper Christmas plans!

I do feel like Toy Day was the most lackluster event so far and that makes me sad because Christmas is my favourite, lol. It was over fairly quick and I feel like we didn't really get anything from Jingle? Stockings (which i know are supposed to have a surprise tonight or tomorrow but still), Sleigh, Wrapping Paper, and the Gift Pile. A Gift Pile I couldn't even craft today because my Nooks isn't selling red wrapping paper, which I feel like was an oversight. Luckily I'd gotten the DIY from here last week so I knew to buy red wrapping paper when I saw it a few days ago, but still. If Jingle is going to give us holiday DIYs we should have all the materials to craft them available to us. I was also hoping we'd at least be able to keep the gift sack but he took that back  

I dunno, maybe that's around the same amount of items but I felt like we got more from other events? I think it just bothers me more because getting Festive items via balloons was really tricky, I only managed to get a festive rug. :/ So I was hoping we'd get a couple more cool decorations from Jingle or _something_. We didn't get a wand or any garland and that really bums me out! I saw the cute garland hanging up at townhall and was looking forward to crafting some for my living room. I was also hoping that the presents a few villagers gave back to me would be their pictures but instead they were the toys that had been available all month long...? It would've been a nice touch to see what gifts each villager got from Jingle, too!

Seeing the villagers in Christmas hats was really cute though (I wish Sable & Blathers got hats too, though!) and the special music today is adorable. It's not a horrible event by any means, it just feels like it's missing that special touch? I feel like a lot of the events this year have been that way, though. Just missing a little something. Oh well.


----------



## Etown20 (Dec 24, 2020)

I thought the Jingle part was about average, but I enjoyed exchanging my own gifts with the villagers - I'm glad they included special dialogue for that. I'm glad there wasn't a way to mess up.

I wish there would have been something going on at the plaza like Halloween and Turkey Day. Most of my villagers were inside and the event just felt a little subdued compared to the other holidays.


----------



## Insulaire (Dec 24, 2020)

I have some xtra red wrapping paper, I can drop off a set of 3 sheets (enough for one DIY) on a few islands for free (trying to increase my Dodo visitor rewards, so offer only good if I can come to you real quick). I have some xtra cardboard boxes too if you need one as well. Just message me or quote this post


----------



## Sheep Villager (Dec 24, 2020)

I have mixed feelings about the event. On one hand I understand why they would want to keep it short, but on another this is the most hollow an event has felt for me. It feels incredibly strange that Turkey Day felt more complete than Toy Day. 

I can't help but wonder if they ran out of time for Toy Day due to how short the intervals between Halloween, Turkey Day and Toy Day are.
 + the pandemic obviously.

I also wonder if the initial negative reaction people had to Bunny Day is now starting to truly show in that Nintendo doesn't feel comfortable with longer events. But then again Turkey Day was decently lengthy albeit that time was padded by RNG for fishing.

Going to close this post off with things I enjoyed with the event as I didn't hate everything about it. I would rate the event a 4.5/10.



Spoiler: Good things!



-Music was very cute
-For someone who doesn't do online trading,  getting new color variations of the toys as gifts made me very happy.
-Villager dialog was cute
-The presents the villagers get don't potentially ruin their house interiors.


----------



## Sara? (Dec 24, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I have mixed feelings about the event. On one hand I understand why they would want to keep it short, but on another this is the most hollow an event has felt for me. It feels incredibly strange that Turkey Day felt more complete than Toy Day.
> 
> I can't help but wonder if they ran out of time for Toy Day due to how short the intervals between Halloween, Turkey Day and Toy Day are.
> + the pandemic obviously.
> ...



Completely agree with what you have said and with how toy day made you fell!


----------



## maria110 (Dec 24, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> Now i just need red Rapping Paper and i hope it in my shop tomorew



I ended up getting some red wrapping paper from a villager.   It was by accident.  After distributing all the gifts from the magic bag and talking to Jingle to wrap up, I went up to a villager and they suggested doing a gift exchange.  I thought I still had some gifts in my pockets but I didn't have anything wrapped.  Since nothing was wrapped, I couldn't give them anything and had to back out of the exchange.  The villager, Genji, said something like, "Nothing wrapped?  You have to have wrapping paper!  Here take some."   (Something like that.) Then he handed me 3 red wrapping paper.  I went to the store and bought some other color of wrapping paper and wrapped villager gifts in that, keeping the red to make a gift pile.

I think this is an unfortunate way to get red wrapping paper because you have to fail at having a wrapped gift ready for your villager(s).  But overall, I thought Toy Day was a cute event.  The special sleigh is beautiful!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 24, 2020)

I just did the event and I agree it was underwhelming. My main complaint though is again like the Thanksgiving event, I really don't like getting holiday decorations on the same day as the holiday!! I did the Thanksgiving event around 4pm or something and could only enjoy the Thanksgiving set for an hour or so before I put the game down for the day and Thanksgiving was over. I really wish they hadn't time locked the event so I could have enjoyed the Thanksgiving and now Toy Day decorations for at least several days beforehand.


----------



## Kuroh (Dec 24, 2020)

Junalt said:


> I get some people might be disappointed in the event but where did Nintendo act like it would be the best one of the year? Easter, Wedding and Turkey Day were all also time locked, the only one that wasn’t was Halloween.


Turkey and Toy Day were the first events that had time traveling patched and even had an official statement from Nintendo as to why they did it.

Nintendo patching time traveling on Toy Day to (quote) "prevent spoilers", insinuated that they had anything that was even spoiler-worthy to begin with. To wait weeks for an event that takes 9 minutes to complete and doesn't have anything surprising (like they had implied) was disappointing in my opinion. As for the biggest event of the year, I would say Toy Day was the event that most players looked forward to the most, so you would think Nintendo would have done more for it.


----------



## duckykate (Dec 24, 2020)

i feel guilty being such a bitter biscuit about it but this event was soo boring ;-; i miss new leaf more and more every day


----------



## moonchu (Dec 24, 2020)

perhaps a bit of an unpopular opinion, but i'm glad the event was short and you could extend it by gifting your villagers your own gifts and exchanging - i thought that that was cute. i felt the halloween event to be a bit drawn out and repetitive tbh, so maybe they could find something in the middle.

i will agree that i wish the decor items were obtainable earlier in the game so that we could enjoy them throughout the month, and i still only have one gd balloon festival DIY. (i'm really not enjoying the amount of balloon DIYs but anywaysss) also, i feel like buying candy throughout the month of halloween conditioned me to assume that the toy items in nook's were going to be important to toy day. i'm glad that they weren't, but i wouldn't have bought em all if i had known LOL there's always next year to decorate at least!


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 24, 2020)

duckykate said:


> i feel guilty being such a bitter biscuit about it but this event was soo boring ;-; i miss new leaf more and more every day



Honestly I don't think you should feel guilty! It seems like the developers put most of their time and effort into the DIY aspect of the game so other portions are suffering. The holidays in this game are definitely more lackluster by comparison and I think it's because they're based so strongly around building new items. Which doesn't make a whole lot of sense - why do I want to build holiday DIYs _on the holiday? _It just feels like a bit of a lazy reward and they've based all their holiday events around that mechanic.


----------



## due (Dec 24, 2020)

I liked the event!


----------



## Sara? (Dec 24, 2020)

Kuroh said:


> Turkey and Toy Day were the first events that had time traveling patched and even had an official statement from Nintendo as to why they did it.
> 
> Nintendo patching time traveling on Toy Day to (quote) "prevent spoilers", insinuated that they had anything that was even spoiler-worthy to begin with. To wait weeks for an event that takes 9 minutes to complete and doesn't have anything surprising (like they had implied) was disappointing in my opinion. As for the biggest event of the year, I would say Toy Day was the event that most players looked forward to the most, so you would think Nintendo would have done more for it.



to be honest after reading your comment i feel even more bitter about Toy day. What spoilers where they trying to hide ?It was a 5 minute event with nothing much special about it, i mean, so far at least for me i have to say that this one has been the worse holiday event thus far. I feel like the others were more fleshed out and there was more to it than toy day. My only hope is that next years toy day will be better 

PS: i must say i have been very active for the forums xmas event BUT sorry nintendo  the tbt christmas holiday event has been 100% more fun than the one in the game ... at least for me, really happy that the staff put so much care to it


----------



## bebebese (Dec 24, 2020)

I quite liked the event, but I do have to agree with the sentiment that the diys (or lack thereof until the actual big day) really put a dampener on things  I was planning on giving my villagers a festive tree or spinning top but I didn't have time to grind, so I just have the little tree in my house. Doesn't really feel festive without the decorations.
I did think it was cute that the villagers recognised you as Santa  Felt a bit cheeky after how NL and CF did toy day.


----------



## Livia (Dec 24, 2020)

This is unpopular, but I loved it. I'm glad it was quick and easy to complete because I thought Turkey day took way too long. My only complaint is what others have said about being unable to get the festive diys.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 24, 2020)

i do have to say i was p disappointed with this event. took me 10 minutes to complete and really didnt put me in the christmas spirit :/ i wish there was just more to do yknow


----------



## Lanstar (Dec 24, 2020)

Just me... I never liked New Leaf's toy day to begin with - as well as that game's Harvest Festival. The reason: If you make a mistake in either one, you'd lose the ability to get certain items for that day, and you'd have to reset in order to 'redo' the events to get them. This was really, _really_ annoying, especially for younger players and people who don't want to wiki-search events all the time.

I'm glad that, even though Toy Day became a bit oversimplified, it did not follow this "get it right or lose" part of these holidays in New Leaf. It was a fairly relaxing and low key for me as a result, as I was less worrisome about making a mistake. Turkey Day was way better, though.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 24, 2020)

Lanstar said:


> Just me... I never liked New Leaf's toy day to begin with - as well as that game's Harvest Festival. The reason: If you make a mistake in either one, you'd lose the ability to get certain items for that day, and you'd have to reset in order to 'redo' the events to get them. This was really, _really_ annoying, especially for younger players and people who don't want to wiki-search events all the time.
> 
> I'm glad that, even though Toy Day became a bit oversimplified, it did not follow this "get it right or lose" part of these holidays in New Leaf. It was a fairly relaxing and low key for me as a result, as I was less worrisome about making a mistake. Turkey Day was way better, though.


I'm not a fan of the "everyone gets a trophy" approach with Toy Day in NH. In NL, getting Jingle's photo was a reward for putting in the effort to find out what your villagers want and figuring out which present to give each of them. If you don't get Jingle's photo in NL, it's not the end of the world. You can try again with another character, TT back to Toy Day, or just wait until next year. It's not like Jingle's photo was a popular house decoration that people had to have. For me, Toy Day was one of the few events in NL that was fun without being repetitive. In NH, it's just talk to all of your villagers which is something you have to do 50 times for a Nook Miles achievement.


----------



## Lanstar (Dec 24, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> I'm not a fan of the "everyone gets a trophy" approach with Toy Day in NH. In NL, getting Jingle's photo was a reward for putting in the effort to find out what your villagers want and figuring out which present to give each of them. If you don't get Jingle's photo in NL, it's not the end of the world. You can try again with another character, TT back to Toy Day, or just wait until next year. It's not like Jingle's photo was a popular house decoration that people had to have. For me, Toy Day was one of the few events in NL that was fun without being repetitive. In NH, it's just talk to all of your villagers which is something you have to do 50 times for a Nook Miles achievement.



The thing also about Toy Day in New Leaf was it was also luck-based, as you had to tediously try to talk to villager to find what they wanted. One of the devious areas was when 2 villagers asked for 'Flooring,' but never described what color they wanted. This exact thing happened to me 3 years in a row in that game, and I had to reset on 2 of those years to get them right. Fair? Anything but.

Same with Harvest Festival: The worst part of that event was the ingredients were not conveyed as collectible that could be displayed as furniture. And once you 'completed' the event, villagers would never be able to give those ingredients to you afterwards. In fact, you had to trade fish for them _*before even talking to Franklin *_in the event in order to have the best chance to get extras of them to decorate your kitchen! Fair? LULZ.

Let me say this again: *I should not have to reset, exploit the game, nor look up a wiki in advance to complete an event "properly"*. It should be straightforward enough that I can do it in one setting without the worry of losing out on something. In this way, New Leaf's Festivale and Bunny Day were miles better than those dysfunctional events in that game.


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 24, 2020)

I don't think I've played a single event in this game that was good this year. I missed the Halloween one - but, New Horizons keeps disappointing in this aspect.


----------



## RollingAntony (Dec 24, 2020)

Happy Toy Day everyone!

I liked the event; it was short but sweet. I enjoyed all the villager dialogue, both from delivering the presents from Santa and when you did the gift exchange they were talking about since 10+ days ago. The music and decorations are also nice.

If i'm reading correctly, the only difference from NL is that you had to give the villagers the exact gift they asked for in previous days? Is that all? You can still give them gifts, it's part of it; and you can give them anything you like without the fear of having missed a mini clue.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Dec 24, 2020)

It was very nice, being able to give gifts and hearing how happy they were was enough. At least they weren't asking for random furniture that didn't match their house.


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 24, 2020)

I am working today and tomorrow, whilst still needing to skype/zoom/call with friends and family in the evening for some Christmas celebrations. 

I think this event was great! It was very cute and fun, not to hard and not to lengthy  great to celebrate an event in half an hour before going to bed! I also spend half an hour on harvs island decorating a Christmas dinner with my villagers 

I know a lot of people complain about lack of content, but as a fulltime worker (also during holidays) i think this entry of AC is just amazing. It is interesting enough to play a regularly, but not to packed that I will miss a lot or have to time travel constantly if I don't have enough time to play.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 24, 2020)

It's Christmas day here for me, and the villagers were so sweet, thanking my wife and I for helping Jingle.

It was so nice to hear! ^_^


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 24, 2020)

This event was short but sweet. If it was too long, some people might not of completed it! The only thing I wish was different, was that the gifts given were exclusive or new furniture. Also, I wish there was a Toy Day furniture set because ACNH is missing soo many sets I wish they at least brought some back!


----------



## Uffe (Dec 24, 2020)

I think it's fine. Some people are busy with school or work, so these types of events are made to be accessible for everyone. I understand you can just time travel backwards if you missed out the day before, but there are plenty of people who are against doing this. To top it off, if you have family members who also play this game, they won't have to wait too long to get their turn to get their prizes from Jingle, or anybody else on events like Toy Day. I was surprised to see the villagers give you the toys you already have, but the ones I got were in different colors, which is great, because I haven't gotten around asking for other color variations from people online. So I can see this being a good thing for people who don't know other people who play this game.


----------



## sigh (Dec 24, 2020)

Sara? said:


> As far as I am aware they have removed that feature too so we won't be keeping the magic bag, make sure to make tons of pics while you have it


honestly them removing the ability to keep the magic bag bothered me the most out of this whole event, because i was _specifically_ looking forward to keeping it like we got to in new leaf. like. i'm probably way more bummed about it than i should be.... but... i want that bag!!! i didn't wander around my island with it slung over my back for nothing lmao

it was seriously such a let down for me


----------



## Junalt (Dec 24, 2020)

Kuroh said:


> Turkey and Toy Day were the first events that had time traveling patched and even had an official statement from Nintendo as to why they did it.
> 
> Nintendo patching time traveling on Toy Day to (quote) "prevent spoilers", insinuated that they had anything that was even spoiler-worthy to begin with. To wait weeks for an event that takes 9 minutes to complete and doesn't have anything surprising (like they had implied) was disappointing in my opinion. As for the biggest event of the year, I would say Toy Day was the event that most players looked forward to the most, so you would think Nintendo would have done more for it.



Easter and Wedding season were also unlocked on the day itself only, it wasn’t just Turkey Day and Toy Day. Well I get that Toy Day is a huge thing for people because it’s the Christmas season but saying that it was the first events to be time locked is just simply not factual and thats spreading misinformation.


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 24, 2020)

Hsn97 said:


> So now not only do I not have a Christmas tree for Christmas, I also don’t have a pile of gifts. Compare this to NL where I had an entire room decked out in Christmas furniture and a Christmas tree in every room of my fully upgraded house. In my entire house in NH I have just 3 Christmas decorations.



This! This right here is why the event was lack luster to me. I want a christmas tree, or something i can immediately use to decorate my island. The gift pile is useless to me now because by the time i get the wrapping paper its already the new year.


----------



## Baroque (Dec 24, 2020)

I share the feeling, honestly. In New Leaf, you had to speak to your villagers often leading up to Toy Day, getting hints of their favourite colors, favourite objects and so on just so you could pick the perfect gift for them. And when you did get the right presents, it felt special: it felt like you actually knew that villager well, like they were really your friend.

Here? Uhh, yeah, here's a gift. It's free stuff so it's probably a treat to receive but I have no clue whether it's really your thing or not, I guess that wasn't worth coding into the game. Oh, you want to trade gifts? Okay, that can be cool. Oh, you got me a color variant of the same toy that's been sold at Nook's Cranny all month long, that's... that's cool, I guess...

It's kind of bittersweet, I guess. Like, I guess it's fine, just disappointing considering how great it was in New Leaf.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 24, 2020)

Corndoggy said:


> This! This right here is why the event was lack luster to me. I want a christmas tree, or something i can immediately use to decorate my island. The gift pile is useless to me now because by the time i get the wrapping paper its already the new year.


I had that problem, but just ordered the cardboard required, and TT'd a day and was lucky enough to find red wrapping paper for sale.

It would have been better to have it in stock on the day, and have cardboard boxes for sale.


----------



## maria110 (Dec 24, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> I just did the event and I agree it was underwhelming. My main complaint though is again like the Thanksgiving event, I really don't like getting holiday decorations on the same day as the holiday!! I did the Thanksgiving event around 4pm or something and could only enjoy the Thanksgiving set for an hour or so before I put the game down for the day and Thanksgiving was over. I really wish they hadn't time locked the event so I could have enjoyed the Thanksgiving and now Toy Day decorations for at least several days beforehand.



I agree with this 100%.  Decorations should be available before the holiday in question so they can be enjoyed.  I can understand waiting for one holiday to be over before allowing decorations for the next holiday but waiting until the day of the holiday is weird.


----------



## coldpotato (Dec 24, 2020)

So overall the event was pretty cute to me but I don't think they did enough with it, and to me it's the most disappointing event so far.
I definitely understand them wanting to keep it short because most people are busy today, but could they not add in maybe a few more tasks and rewards from Jingle?
Idk it's kind of lame to me too that they did something really annoying (color lock the toys) and then just have your villagers gift you other colors? I mean yes, it's nice that they did that in the end but it's like.. they shouldn't have been color locked anyway.. they really expected us to kiss their feet with gratitude for getting toys in different colors we should have been able to get to begin with? A large majority of us already cataloged them all from others anyway. I think it would have been cool if villagers gave us say, a piece of art we didn't have, a new DIY, or just anything that we would actually really want. Maybe they could have had the villagers ask us beforehand what we want for toy day. That would have been super cute.

The whole hanging toy day stockings up and interacting with them the next day to get something is SO cute, but I think the fact that all you get is Jingle's photo is just... weird and disappointing. Since when are stockings normally filled with random framed portraits? Jingle was on our island for one day, we hardly had to talk with him and definitely didn't bond with him at all and we're just supposed to display his photo on our island and be happy with that? I mean who thought of this stuff? There are a million better ideas for things to stuff stockings with.

If I had to give this event a rating it would be a pretty low 3/10. This is just for the event itself, not the whole update. I am still satisfied with a lot of things they included in the update but this event just wasn't it.


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 24, 2020)

I have to agree with this. The Turkey Day Event was probably the best holiday event so far since I started playing, and the Halloween event a close second. They were simple, but fun with some great items. This event was just not worth it. It would be better if the gifts we got from villagers were different items than the ones we could easily buy and collect all month, and if we got more than just Jingle's photo in our stocking. It also would be nice if we got to do more, maybe craft more items for Jingle or maybe he made a mistake and gave villagers the wrong gifts, so you have to get the gifts to the right villager? I also would like to see what the villagers actually got from "Santa." Idk this whole event was just underwhelming.


----------



## AssassinVicz (Dec 24, 2020)

I actually enjoyed the event, even if it was bare bones. I had some friends that I was playing with/doing the event with. So we kinda all helped each other do it.

The event was around 30 minutes, it all depends on where the villager were and how hard the game of hide and seek was to find them. So it was short. But there was also the added feature of trading gifts with villagers, to gather the rest of the toy day variants with your villagers. Which would have bumped the time up, if you didn’t catalog all the items beforehand. 

I honestly didn’t want the event to be really long like bunny but there could have been a little more to it. But honestly it was enjoyable and with a younger audience in mind, it would be easy to do.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 24, 2020)

I was kinda disappointed :/ I bought all the toys from the shop throughout the month thinking we'd give those to the villagers and we'd have to know which one everyone wants? But not having a choice in what villagers are given during the main part of the event, and getting the same toys back in return when you give them your own presents after, made it pretty boring for me. Buying gifts all month long felt pointless. I wish they'd either done the same thing as New Leaf or done something totally different, not a watered-down version of NL.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 24, 2020)

as expected, i didn't care for it. i completed the entire thing in maybe 20 minutes, and that included a break to take photos with the magic bag. the only decent thing, really, was the music, but i was already fed-up by the time i handed out my own gifts to villagers that i watched a video while i was playing instead. giving us the DIY for the gift pile literally the day before christmas instead of much earlier made no sense, but that same issue is present with most event/seasonal DIYs and items. the dialogue was sweet until it inevitably got repeated (i have three smugs and four lazies), and they seemed to care more about "santa's" gift than mine anyway. personally, i preferred it when they mistook us for santa (it made sense since humans don't seem to be a common species in AC) instead of recognizing us and not questioning why we were dressed as him. i'm still super annoyed that we can't keep the magic bag like we could in NL. definitely don't see the point in removing that "secret" feature. 

overall, it just felt very... surface level? in NL, there was always some sense of accomplishment when i gave out the right gifts on toy day, and collecting the hints was always fairly fun. definitely not the case here.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 24, 2020)

While I'm disappointed ted by how short and simplified the event is, I'm more upset that the rewards are so few.. 2 DIYs (and 1 is just wrapping paper...) and a sleigh... then Jingle's photo.. I thought we would have gotten way more


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 24, 2020)

I haven’t done the event yet but I have a thought Nintendo... instead is random toys back, why don’t you have diy festive recipes?  I’m tired of chasing balloons only to get clay and shirts. Please!!!


----------



## ams (Dec 24, 2020)

I agree that the Jingle part of the event felt rushed and unfinished, but I really liked the gift exchange. It was nice to be able to pick my villagers’ presents as opposed to them getting random furniture in NL. It would have felt more special to me if the toy items were exclusive to the gift exchange instead of also being sold at Nook’s with no purpose. I would rather have had more decorations sold instead.


----------



## Lanstar (Dec 24, 2020)

I did the event in 2 parts: One was the Jingle giving I did this afternoon, and I did the Villager Gifting just now.

I must say: I liked to part of giving my own gifts to the villagers a lot more. The dialogue is actually really fun to read: Giving them Toys will make them connect their gift with the event, but gifting them expensive presents is something different entirely! The after gifting dialogue is also fun, too.

The only thing that kind of messes that part up is the lack of worthy reward: You just get different color variants of toys not native to your town. If the reward was something unique to the event - Or if it was just semi-expencive ordinary furniture varients you didn't have - That part of the event would have been a lot more fulfilling to do.


----------



## Kuroh (Dec 24, 2020)

Junalt said:


> Easter and Wedding season were also unlocked on the day itself only, it wasn’t just Turkey Day and Toy Day. Well I get that Toy Day is a huge thing for people because it’s the Christmas season but saying that it was the first events to be time locked is just simply not factual and thats spreading misinformation.


You couldn't access Easter or Wedding *until the update was released*. This is different than patching time traveling after an update has been released, there is a difference.

Thus, Turkey/Toy Day was the first event that had time traveling patched. So actually, it is not misinformation.


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2020)

the jingle part of the event only took me about 15 minutes to finish 
i didnt have any presents prepared for my villagers either and i felt so bad


----------



## Junalt (Dec 24, 2020)

Kuroh said:


> You couldn't access Easter or Wedding *until the update was released*. This is different than patching time traveling after an update has been released, there is a difference.
> 
> Thus, Turkey/Toy Day was the first event that had time traveling patched. So actually, it is not misinformation.


 
You couldn’t access Easter or Wedding* until the actual date. *Please do your research. Time travel was never ‘patched’, they run a update on the actual date which unlocks the event which has been true since Easter.









						You Can't Access Seasonal Events In Animal Crossing: New Horizons By Time Travelling
					

Which means no spoilers




					www.nintendolife.com


----------



## Fye (Dec 25, 2020)

It only took me a few minutes as well, since you pretty much just have to craft one thing and then talk to each villager once. I'm happy that it wasn't as tedious as turkey day and didn't take as long, but it really didn't feel festive at all. Poor jingle didn't get as much screen time as he deserves


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 25, 2020)

I don't mind holidays that are short and not tedious, but the NH wasn't as fun. I think getting net getting a unique Christmas set from the event is part of it. I do miss the scavenger hunt from the Gamecube game where you had to keep finding him over and over again, including sneaking into houses (thought I don't miss the questions and getting dupes).


----------



## xara (Dec 25, 2020)

a little late to the party but i’m gonna chime in, anyways - i actually really liked how everything went! toy day / christmas is my absolute _favourite_ holiday but i was prepared to be disappointed with how it was executed this time around. however, while i definitely agree that the event was short and a bit lacklustre, i still thought it was cute and am honestly grateful that it didn’t take too much time to complete. 

i think my only main complaint is about the rewards; don’t get me wrong, the sleigh, stockings, diys and jingle’s photo are super nice (i’m especially happy about the photo!), i _do_ wish that it offered a bit more. granted, i know that we already have a few winter and christmas items with the frozen and festive diys but still,, something more exciting would’ve been nice aha. 

overall, it definitely could’ve been better but i don’t think that i’m disappointed with it. i liked getting to exchange gifts with my villagers (even though i already have all of the toy variants cataloged, i haven’t gotten around to ordering them, yet, so this helped a bit lol) and also really like the fact that jingle’s photo appears in the stockings - i think that was a really cute touch! i’m also really happy that i got to see jingle again and lowkey like how i look in the santa’s beard more than i probably should. ;p


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Dec 25, 2020)

I nearly missed it because I thought it was Christmas day. I played it with my mom. We spent most of the time gathering ornaments so I could make decorations for her (since I had most of the recipes). We were so disappointed to discover that we needed red wrapping paper for the pile of presents, since neither of us had it.

I was super lucky to have someone to play it with. I can see how there wouldn't be much to do normally. I really enjoyed getting to make decorations for her.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Dec 25, 2020)

As I said before, I can't comprehend the fact many of players justifying poor quality of events saying "it was not enough time in the particular days to play a game". AC game(s) are always time demanding and whoever is playing AC longer than one day must realize it's not a game you can play 5 minutes and "save it for later".
My opinion was and still stands: "quality of events updates being decreased with every single update". 
Many of players still believes we got something extra, many expected Brewster, extra buildings or upgrade for existing ones... but what we got, comparing to other games is terraforming, and placing items on the island. Everything else is just literally "step backs".
I do believe a game was prepared previously, as a whole, but was truncated just to say for players: "we will give a FREE updates" and many players believed and "hype train was started", what was a good decision from Nintendo business perspective, but for us, players it gives a something prepared quick, without emotions, just to do something  with minimal effort.
I still enjoy the game, as it's core - but whatever Nintendo is releasing as "extra-free" is a pure bad joke.


----------



## J087 (Dec 25, 2020)

Was anyone able to keep Jingles bag?
Like, not competing the event on a secondary character?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Dec 25, 2020)

J087 said:


> Was anyone able to keep Jingles bag?
> Like, not competing the event on a secondary character?



I would assume no given Jingle says the bag disappears at 5 AM.
Completing or not completing the event shouldn't have anything to do with keeping the bag.​


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Dec 25, 2020)

This event was short and sweet for me. 

I was busy on the 24th and didn't have the time to play the game. I feel sorry to those who expected more.


----------



## azurill (Dec 25, 2020)

I liked the event more then I thought I would. I was worried at first about the gifts and not being able to give them actual toys as gifts. It was nice being able to choose what gifts you gave them. My only complaint would be the lack of the jingle set.


----------



## HappyTails (Dec 25, 2020)

I didn't really like it all that much. The events in New Horizons are severely lacking, especially compared to New Leaf where we got hints throughout the month on what the villagers want  and then Jingle gives us the magic bag and we had to give the villagers what they asked for based on the hints. 

Was just too simple and not really fun at all. I'm not a fan of the events in this game. Not just the Toy Day event, but the Halloween one as well.


----------



## Zadakine (Dec 25, 2020)

Rairu said:


> I don't like how we get items we want to display with so little time to be time relevant when we display them and then they require ingrediants we may or may not have to craft items you want now.
> 
> I also read people saying villagers give you red wrapping paper, but I've even gone back and talked to them all again and got nothing. So now I can't craft the gift pile without trading.
> 
> Overall this game is awesome, but it would have been even better if Nintendo had kept the little difficulty in areas like in NL vs turning into more of a smartphone app.



I think people got the red wrapping paper when they don’t have any other wrapping in their pockets. I canceled the dialog because I hadn’t any present worthy items in my pocket. Then my neighbor gave me red wrapping paper


----------



## Kuroh (Dec 25, 2020)

Junalt said:


> You couldn’t access Easter or Wedding* until the actual date. *Please do your research. Time travel was never ‘patched’, they run a update on the actual date which unlocks the event which has been true since Easter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's literally what I just said... That they run an update on the actual date.

The article says you cannot time travel because you need the *update first*. Entirely different than patching time travel AFTER an update, which is what I was referring to for Turkey/Toy Day if you go back and read my posts.

What I am trying to explain:
The *method *that they did for Turkey/Toy Day is *different *than previous events and that is a fact. If you say it is the same exact thing as for Egg Day, that is misinformation.

Conclusively, that means time travel was not even an option for events that required updates on the same day of the event, because the content _was not even there prior to the update_. However, it became "patched" for Turkey/Toy Day. This is because _after_ downloading the update (which means the content is now in the game) you could not time travel to it.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Dec 25, 2020)

I found the event to be alright, but I would have liked it to have more substance. As a few others have pointed out, some of these events have felt very shallow. That said, I think my favorite event so far was the wedding event.


----------



## RollingAntony (Dec 25, 2020)

I just have to add that I didn't expect Toy Day to have that much dialogue related. Villagers were talking about it before the event, they had dialogue before starting the Jingle quest, while doing it and after finishing it. They also had the extra dialogue about the Exchanging gifts quest and after trading, they also had dialogue. Today, the also had new lines about how the event went for everybody.

And most of the lines had variants depending if you were wearing the Santa outfit and if you were on the SH due to seasonal differences (alongside new music). I also read somewhere they had special dialogue if you gifted them the toys from Nook's Cranny, but I don't remember Mathilda's one, which was the only one who got a dollhouse on my island.


----------



## Junalt (Dec 25, 2020)

Kuroh said:


> That's literally what I just said... That they run an update on the actual date.
> 
> The article says you cannot time travel because you need the *update first*. Entirely different than patching time travel AFTER an update, which is what I was referring to for Turkey/Toy Day if you go back and read my posts.
> 
> ...



Omg, how hard it is to understand a simple concept. Nintendo always releases the update first with all the content files but will again run a small update on the day itself to check time/date and unlock the event. Easter, Wedding, Musuem Day, May Day, Turkey Day and Toy Day all same. The game updates itself automatically for most hence you might not know it’s been updated.

If you have no WiFi on Turkey/Toy Day (actual date) you cannot play the event. Why? Because your game needs to download the update that is run on the day itself. 

Here, there’s even a detail guide how to get the winter update on 24th December though for majority it happens automatically. It’s the *literal* *exact same thing* *for previous events except Halloween*. 









						Nintendo Confirms How To Unlock Toy Day Christmas Event On December 24th In Animal Crossing - Animal Crossing World
					

The festive Toy Day Event for Christmas Eve will be coming to Animal Crossing: New Horizons later this month, and Nintendo has released detailed




					animalcrossingworld.com


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 25, 2020)

I get that it's short because it's a busy time of year, which is good for the general audience, but it was pretty disappointing compared to NL. Turkey Day I enjoyed, but Halloween and Toy Day, not so much.


----------



## Shad0w (Dec 25, 2020)

iamjohnporter67 said:


> Before anyone asks how I got it, it was unlocked in Sydney, Australia so I was able to play the event in that region. So I am going to give my thoughts on the Toy Day Event. This Spoilers so if you don't want to read this then click away from the thread:
> 
> Okay so I completed the event in 30 minutes and I am just going to say this I am VERY disappointed with this event. Just as I feared they made it way too simple and too easy. So I dressed up as Santa, Spoke to Jingle he tells me to craft 3 Wrapping Papers for him and gives me the DIY for Festive Wrapper Paper. So I crafted it, gave it to him, and then he gives me the magic bag with all the Toy Day gifts inside. The game didn't let me look inside like in New Leaf so that was already a bad sign. I spoke to my villagers and just like I feared they are like "Oh you're working for Santa thats cool!" it doesn't matter if you're wearing the Santa Suit the villagers act like they know who you are already. I gave them all and the thing I noticed when giving the gifts to Marina, Judy, and Raymond. They gave me gifts in return I guess if you have a high friendship with them they will give you gifts too because none of my other villagers gave me anything in return. So after that I delivered all the presents, I talked to Jingle, takes the gift bag off of me, and then gives me the Toy Day Sleigh and the DIY for the Gift Pile. I checked what gifts Raymond, Judy, and Marina gave ma and guess what its the same toys that we've already bought in the shop. I got the RC Helicopter, Kid's Tent, and a Dollhouse. I mean what?! This event really felt underwhelming. If you ask if you can do it with multiple users you can but it plays out the same way so I guess if you want to get multiple Toy Day Sleighs then that will be good. Overall this event was lackluster, really was hoping that it didn't be this short but it is what it is. I'm giving this a 6/10


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 25, 2020)

I did think it was a bit more fun in New Leaf to have to give them the right gift based on hints. But I still enjoyed Toy Day. I like cataloging so it was nice to get variants of the toys I didn’t already have. I have a bigger problem with the holiday DIYs not arriving in time to enjoy them during the actual season. My bf never got any stuff, because he doesn’t play several hours a day of AC like me. I have no idea how more casual players could get any balloon DIYs, they are so rare. So that kind of bummed me out. But the dialog for the event was really sweet/cute and I really liked how on Christmas morning the villagers were still talking about it, saying how fun it was for them.


----------



## meggiewes (Dec 26, 2020)

You can put me in the group of people who enjoyed Toy Day. I liked that we could give out "Santa" presents and then have a gift exchange with your villagers. I really liked that we could do both. I also really liked that the villagers didn't get disappointed if you gave them a different gift rather than the toy day toys. I didn't give my villagers any cheap things, so I don't know if they did if you gave them something cheap instead of something more expensive. I thought the villagers giving us variations of the toy day toys was really cute (coming from a player who didn't trade for the variations of the toy day toys). The music was amazing!

The only thing that I was really disappointed with was that Toy Day was on Christmas Eve and not Christmas. I could have sworn it was actually on the 25th in New Leaf. I'm glad I was paying a bit of attention or else I would have missed it. It looks like I already missed getting Jingle's picture because I didn't realize the stockings were interactable.


----------



## Kuroh (Dec 26, 2020)

Junalt said:


> Omg, how hard it is to understand a simple concept. Nintendo always releases the update first with all the content files but will again run a small update on the day itself to check time/date and unlock the event. Easter, Wedding, Musuem Day, May Day, Turkey Day and Toy Day all same. The game updates itself automatically for most hence you might not know it’s been updated.
> 
> If you have no WiFi on Turkey/Toy Day (actual date) you cannot play the event. Why? Because your game needs to download the update that is run on the day itself.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I'm not going to further reply, nor read any replies regarding this topic, because you are missing my point and I am tired of repeating myself. I stand by what I said.

Have a nice day.


----------



## TheRevienne (Dec 26, 2020)

To be honest, Toy Day, as with most of the events so far was very lack lustre, I completely forgot about it till I logged on actually. I finished it within 15 mins, and it was just a bit boring to be honest. I love New Horizons, it's my favourite of the games, but it just feels a little like effort has been put into somethings, like the DIYs etc, and not into others, like events and personalities.


----------



## Junalt (Dec 26, 2020)

Kuroh said:


> Honestly, I'm not going to further reply, nor read any replies regarding this topic, because you are missing my point and I am tired of repeating myself. I stand by what I said.
> 
> Have a nice day.



Of course you are entitled to believe what you want regardless if factually untrue or not. But would be best to research data mining and versions history before further spreading misinformation.

Have a great day.


----------

